# Kings And Cobia At Lip



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

Ok Heres The Scoop There Were 18 King Hooked Up On Mon But Only 10 Were Landed And Of The 10 7were Citations The Largest King Was 36 Lb By Zack Landen 

Also A 100lb Cobia Was Landed


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Drum, king and cobia, what a strange and delightful combination.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

any roundhead?...the R


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

edgotbait said:


> Ok Heres The Scoop There Were 18 King Hooked Up On Mon But Only 10 Were Landed And Of The 10 7were Citations The Largest King Was 36 Lb By Zack Landen
> 
> Also A 100lb Cobia Was Landed


 That was my Son....................Zack Lannon.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

J_Lannon said:


> Zack Lannon


proud poppa?

Very nice!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

John you saying you know the guy?? 

Related ??


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

jay b said:


> John you saying you know the guy??
> 
> Related ??




Little bastage was supposed to be at work. I busted him a little while ago...... asked where he was yesterday. He didnt know I saw his name posted here.......... LMAO


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

I guess all that new sand has not hurt fishing at the LIP, unless you are going for smaller stuff....


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

J-E-T-S said:


> I guess all that new sand has not hurt fishing at the LIP, unless you are going for smaller stuff....


It will take a few good Nor Easterns to wash the new sand off the beach...
Catch them while you can.:fishing:

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

the rhondel said:


> any roundhead?...the R


You want roundhead while there are kings and cobias to be had!!?? :--|


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

yeah!...best thing between two pieces of white bread..........well,almost....the R


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow...100 pounds. That's awesome.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

whoa...all on the same day!! thats just too awesome!!! where are the purty pics!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Drum, king and cobia, what a strange and delightful combination.



Now thats a Pier Slam if I ever saw one.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> yeah!...best thing between two pieces of white bread..........well,almost....the R



Rollie,

Your right about those little suckers...3 of them and a couple glasses of wine got Sue(wife of 34+ years) into the mood for baby making practice a couple of falls ago Hell ! you guys can keep them sissy Kings and Cobes,If you said real Drum the ole girl might have to be lonely !!!

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

sorry i got zacks last name wrong 
there has not been a king landed on LIP in almost 5 years i started in april of 03 left in 06 the only king in that time frame was a 14in fish some one kep because they thought it was a spanish mac and now in one day 18 king 
what the HELLs up with that!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

there was a 16lb king decked out there last summer.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Mike,I was reading the Rodanthe report 'bout them catchin them rascals.Then thinking about a good NE blow and then doublin up with big drum.That would make for a nice day!............oh,and about romancing.Now you don't think that bit of wine might have had anything to do with it do ya?And you were kind enough to do the dishes that night too,right?....the R


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

ok, first i had to make sure i didnt slip into a coma and wake up on april 1st. but my question is, how were they caught? i mean were people drum fishing and the kings were hittin spot heads, or were people actually pin rigging, or spot casting?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

edgotbait said:


> sorry i got zacks last name wrong
> there has not been a king landed on LIP in almost 5 years i started in april of 03 left in 06 the only king in that time frame was a 14in fish some one kep because they thought it was a spanish mac and now in one day 18 king
> what the HELLs up with that!


Pffffft ! no worries.

He was supposed to be at work! It was tooooooo much fun when I called him on his cell phone to ask where he was on monday.......heehheee.

Besides.............he's always busting on me for targeting them small "specks" instead of the big boys down off the pier.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

its was a hot day and the king water moved in, so they were float riggin and pin riggin. also there was NO 100lb cobia caught.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

vbflyfisher said:


> its was a hot day and the king water moved in, so they were float riggin and pin riggin. also there was NO 100lb cobia caught.


Were you there?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

don't think the LIP scales go up to 100lbs???

What about it Ed....was it more a 63-65lb'er?

No matter what...the feesh was paper...an we were @ werk..an' the fish were bein' caught.

suxs bein' domesticated.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> ...an we were @ werk..an' the fish were bein' caught.
> 
> suxs bein' domesticated.


Amen to that!  :beer:


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

A couple of my fishing buds were out there and who ever caught the Kings and was nice enough to share in the bounty ... THANKS !! We grilled up some fresh tuna he had caught on sunday out at the canyon ( 70.4 lbs citation) and Smoked the King covered in Old Bay , Cajun , and Garlic , and tossed back a couple of colds beers ! Damn Good Eats !! Thanks again!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BULLDAWG said:


> A couple of my fishing buds were out there and who ever caught the Kings and was nice enough to share in the bounty ... THANKS !! We grilled up some fresh tuna he had caught on sunday out at the canyon ( 70.4 lbs citation) and Smoked the King covered in Old Bay , Cajun , and Garlic , and tossed back a couple of colds beers ! Damn Good Eats !! Thanks again!


dang....no call...no letter...no PM....ur eatin the meat that falls off the Rusty Ritz's grill this year.....J/K'in

Betcha that was some good eats..I's green w/ envy


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

IMO king isnt that good to eat unless ya smoke it... I wont keep another one unless its 45+

some of the softest, mushiest, greyest meat ive ever seen..... but it does make one hell of a shark bait


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sea2aeS said:


> IMO king isnt that good to eat unless ya smoke it... I wont keep another one unless its 45+
> 
> some of the softest, mushiest, greyest meat ive ever seen..... but it does make one hell of a shark bait


Brent...Blunts don't count...

Its 4:20 some where.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

maybe somebody else whos smoked a king can chime in. nevermind that just didnt sound right.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

brent thats cuz boat fish don't taste as good, just liek they dont count as much...hah...fresh off the pier they are great on the grill


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

Lip Ripper said:


> ok, first i had to make sure i didnt slip into a coma and wake up on april 1st. but my question is, how were they caught? i mean were people drum fishing and the kings were hittin spot heads, or were people actually pin rigging, or spot casting?


They saw kings skying so they decided to put out float rigs and that's how they managed to land them. People were swapping trout for blue fish and they were doing whatever they could to get live bait to put out there.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> don't think the LIP scales go up to 100lbs???
> 
> What about it Ed....was it more a 63-65lb'er?
> 
> ...


Talked to Dalton today just to make sure that there were kings caught because it just sounded so crazy. He said yes they were catching kings - he was there watching them catch them and yes, there was a cobia caught. He said it was 100 pounds - that's all I have to go by. I don't know whether they had to take it somewhere else to have it weighed because the scales there only go up to 60 pounds.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Ill vouch for the arieal shots yesterday. I saw 4 sky in a 15 minute period yesterday, and they werent 10lb snakes either 20-40lb kings  It was friggin bad @$$ watchin a big king sky 6-7 feet up on a bait is the $hit!!!!!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> brent thats cuz boat fish don't taste as good, just liek they dont count as much...hah...fresh off the pier they are great on the grill


yeah tell him Chris...

Brent... next time you just put them all in my cooler... I've got this tomato sauce that pours over the fried steak king, that I bet you will eat my whole pot of rice.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Teo u in charge of food at the tourny in Dec?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> Teo u in charge of food at the tourny in Dec?


not unless you like monkeys cats and dogs


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Are y'all talking about Seagull or this somewhere else? I move away from VA and promptly forget where everything is.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

NTKG said:


> not unless you like monkeys cats and dogs


I'll eat anything once...well...food that is


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

emanuel said:


> Are y'all talking about Seagull or this somewhere else? I move away from VA and promptly forget where everything is.


E, Lil Island Pier in Sandbridge.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, I was thinking of Seagull for some odd reason. I hadn't heard of a consistent king bite before in VA except for out of a boat.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

then why dont you show me this recipe so I can change my mind on mackerals.... cat & dog cant be that bad, especially if hai cooks it with that marinade he uses on them beef ribsopcorn: Im already lookin forward to eatin them ribs again


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Kings*

there is a thread in the recipes forums ... We all love them ... just marinate them in Italian dressing and grill ........


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

got a phone call to day from pierpig he said that so called 100 lb cobia was more like 70 as it was not wieghed but taged by him and let go 
it was 63in long and 27 around said so do the math

dalton told me that it was 100 lb so i can only go by what i was told as i was not there sorry


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

edgotbait said:


> got a phone call to day from pierpig he said that so called 100 lb cobia was more like 70 as it was not wieghed but taged by him and let go
> it was 63in long and 27 around said so do the math
> 
> dalton told me that it was 100 lb so i can only go by what i was told as i was not there sorry


still a purty beeg fish!!!! ur still aww' rite with us!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

edgotbait said:


> dalton told me that it was 100 lb so i can only go by what i was told as i was not there sorry



No big deal man, at least you gave us a good report. Thanks!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> there is a thread in the recipes forums ... We all love them ... just marinate them in Italian dressing and grill ........


ive tried Italian dressing and I was dissapointed with it....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The wife likes hers with Garlic and butter I eat mine with my fingers anyway I get it


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Once again proof I live in the wrong part of the country Kings Drum and Cobia I would have been happpy to be just there watching WOW now did anybody take any pictures?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Coco, move down here. I'll let you crash on my couch for a week or so.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> The wife likes hers with Garlic and butter I eat mine with my fingers anyway I get it


________________ nevermind i wont go there!


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

BULLDAWG said:


> A couple of my fishing buds were out there and who ever caught the Kings and was nice enough to share in the bounty ... THANKS !! We grilled up some fresh tuna he had caught on sunday out at the canyon ( 70.4 lbs citation) and Smoked the King covered in Old Bay , Cajun , and Garlic , and tossed back a couple of colds beers ! Damn Good Eats !! Thanks again!


hey all, im new on here, im bulldawg's fishing buddy, and i was on the LIP that day of the king fest. talk about wild...ive never seen a king that big come skying out of the water after a bunker. it was nuts. my question why hasn't anyone posted any pics?? there was at least 3 or 4 cameras that i saw taking pictures....


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i will have pic of some of the fish very soon have to go get them from pierpig then scan them and then pot them on a site


----------



## kwick release (Jan 28, 2006)

That sounds real tasty!:beer::beer::beer:




Prodromos Borboroglu


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

edgotbait said:


> then pot them on a site



....a lil pot ain't gonna kill ya?


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> ....a lil pot ain't gonna kill ya?


neither will a lot!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

dood said:


> neither will a lot!


But it will get ya 1 to 5


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

Shooter said:


> But it will get ya 1 to 5


and mandatory rehab


----------

